# Direct x12 und Direct x11



## sayow42 (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich wollte mir einen neuen PC anschaffen mit einem i7 4790K, Asus Maximus VII Ranger und einer Asus Strix GTX 970. 
Bald wird ja Windows 10 mit Direct x12 erscheinen. Aber ich weis nicht genau, wird die Karte und das Mainboard Direct x12 unterstützen?
Laut NVIDIA ist es ja eine Direct x12 Karte, werde ich die Leistung von Direct x12 zu spüren bekommen oder erst durch die neuen 100% Direct x12 Karten?

Danke!


----------



## Locuza (24. Februar 2015)

Es stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die PR nicht zuviel verspricht, aber es gibt sowieso bisher keine bessere "DX12-Karte".
Du wirst auf der CPU-Seite auf jeden Fall die Verbesserung von DX12 spüren, auf der GPU-Seite sind es mindestens 4 Features, die Maxwell effektiv unterstützt.


----------



## sayow42 (24. Februar 2015)

Das heißt ich werde eine bessere FPS bekommen mit DX12?


----------



## Locuza (24. Februar 2015)

Falls das Spiel DX12 verwendet und CPU limitiert ist, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## sayow42 (24. Februar 2015)

Ich spiele auf einem 1080p Monitor und das wahrscheinlich bis er den Geist aufgibt. Wenn ich dann mal zu einem WQHD oder 4K Monitor zugreife, werde ich dann trotz den 3,5GB VRAM eine gute FPS bekommen durch Direct x12?


----------



## mickythebeagle (24. Februar 2015)

WQHD oder 4K und eine V-Ram Krüppel Karte wie die 970 dürften dann evtl. Probleme bekommen.
Es weis doch im Moment kein Mensch ausser die Progger wie sich DX12 wirklich auswirkt.
Warte ab dann siehste es.


----------



## Locuza (24. Februar 2015)

@ sayow42

Also DX12 ist natürlich kein Wundermittel, je mehr die GPU limitiert wird. 
Wenn du 4K als Auflösung verwendest, wirst du besonders bei neuen Spielen keine 30 FPS schaffen, außer du bist mit low-medium settings zufrieden. 
Da spielt ist es auch keine große Rolle, ob du DX11/12 verwendest oder 4GB, statt 3,5 GB.


----------

